

What Must an Educated Person Know ? - technology
http://personalmba.com/what-must-an-educated-person-know/

======
ExpiredLink
Truly educated persons first and foremost understand the history of their
culture, especially the history of ideas from the stone age to the present.
Many skills on his lists presuppose this basic understanding.

